# Solved: no internet through switch (Netgear router Netgear switch)



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

Good Evening
hope someone can help

i have a netgear router dg834gt and netgear switch gs608

2 computers connected direct to router work fine (using vista!)

yet 4 computers through switch have no internet access!! (using xp)

switch is connected via Cat5E cable to router
have tried everything i can think, with exceptions of upgrading firmware!

any help would be greatly recieved! (am having to make do with dongle!)

Cheers


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

What kind of lights are on on the switch for the port connecting the router to the switch?


----------



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

hiya mate

on the router the light is green
on the switch the light in orange (as far as i can remember it as always been orange)

it was all working until i changed the router, the old kept dropping connection

i have logged into the router from one of the machine its works with a gone through to the connected devices only to find the two there i know are working


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

The 4 computers that cannot access the Internet, what kind of IP addresses do you get on them? Consistent with the ones that do work? Hopefully all are using DHCP, or at least staticked to an address within the router's subnet.

In other words, if the working units are getting addresses like 192.168.1.xx, hopefully the non-working units do not have IP addresses of 192.168.0.xx, or, worse yet, 169.xx.xx.xx.


----------



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

the two i have checked have got 192.168.0.xx ip address, when doing ipconfig/all from cmd. brings up all the correct gateways and subnet mask numbers


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

These are two of the non-working units? Do the working ones also fall in the 192.168.0.xx subnet?

What happens if you connect one of the XP systems directly to the router? Or, one of the Vista systems to the switch?


----------



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

hiya mate

have check all four connected hrough the switch they all fall in 192.168.1.XX (xx equals 33/34/36/37)

the default gateway is 169.254.0.1 ??


----------



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

i have now upgraded the firmware to the latest version, still the same


----------



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

connected direct to xp machine and internet works fine!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Something's not quite right here ...

The Default Gateway should be your router. I would expect that to be in the 192.168.x.xx range.

You indicated above (in #5) that you had IP addresses of 192.168.0.xx. I'm guessing the IP of the Default Gateway is also 192.168.0.xx on those systems (the Vista systems?). I don't know where the XP systems are getting the 169.254 gateway information. The router should be providing the DHCP for all systems on your network. The switch does not have that capability.


----------



## bezmon (May 5, 2009)

solved it

we have a network hard drive as a back up!!

its has a static ip address 196.168.1.1 was conflicting with router!

changed ip address of network hard a everyone was back on-line
2 days stessed sorted

thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent! Glad to hear it!


----------

